# Veels Geluk Bossie



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Veels geluk!!!!!!

Mag jy lekker dag en jaar he.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::cocktail:

Gerhard


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Heppy Heppy !!!!!!*

Mag jy net 'n wonderlike jaar he met genoeg gesondheid en mag jou kinders 'n ryk pa he !!!!!!!

ccasion16:
ccasion13:ccasion15:

En mag die bokke vloei....:elch:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie Geluk Bossie:darkbeer:
Hoe laat moet ons oorkom vir die partytjie:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Baie geluk Bossie
Mag daar nog vele wees 

groete Hendrik


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Veels geluk liewe Bossie omdat jy verjaar. Mag die Here jou seen en nog baie jare spaar. jiepiep hoera.

Geluk Bossie. hoop dit gaan 'n wonderlike jaar wees en al die goed wat die ouens al gese het. 

:RockOn::jam::band:ccasion13::wav::rock::cheers::guitarist2::elch::elf_moon::rockhard:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dankie almal. Ja ek het groot planne vir hierdie jaar, hoop net hulle werk uit. Vir die wat dit betyds gaan maak, my "party" is by Down Town vanaand so sewe uur.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Veels geluk met jou verjaardag Bosman

Happy Birthday Bosman 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Bosman *

:darkbeer::RockOn:ccasion13::jazzmatazzes::

:wav:

*May each day of the next year take you onward toward your dreams :wink:


Take care
Alles van die Beste
Alles Gute

Frank ("the other one")*__________________


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Happy happy Bosman! Baie geluk, mag julle vanaand GROOT gaan!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Veel geluk!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Verjaarsdag*

Bossie ,
Jou muishond hoop jy het n great dag!Sal n paar biere op jou drink vanaand.Wanneer kom julle kuier?ENOS hulle wil ook kom.
Nogmaals geluk
Philip & Belinda


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Weer eens dankie almal. Ek het 'n great dag gehad gister gevolg deur 'n even greater aand.

Phillip, so gou ek 'n gap kry kom ek. Ek wil graag jou nuwe plek kom kyk.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Baie geluk!*

Baie geluk Bosman! Hoop dit sal vir jou 'n goeie jaar vol dooie diere wees! Mag julle geseënd wees in alles wat julle aanpak en mag julle baie suksesvol wees in alles wat julle doen!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hoytitoyti said:


> Baie geluk Bosman! Hoop dit sal vir jou 'n goeie jaar vol dooie diere wees! Mag julle geseënd wees in alles wat julle aanpak en mag julle baie suksesvol wees in alles wat julle doen!


Dankie Ian.


----------

